# Setting Up Canon EOS M50 Back Button Focus - step by step



## Harry Mangurian (May 10, 2020)

Setting Up Canon EOS M50 Back Button Focus - step by step

I made this tutorial.  I hope it helps with what is apparently a confusing topic.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 10, 2020)

Hello Harry and welcome......


----------



## photo53 (May 10, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum Harry,, And thanks for the great info for the M50.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for posting this, you are a life saver!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 23, 2020)

I don't have that camera but have bbf set up on the Canon bodies I do have.

Welcome.


----------

